# Camaná - Quilca



## miltonzevallos (Jun 1, 2008)

Más fotos de Quilca:







La entrada a La Caleta, casi no se distingue


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No sé por qué, pero la caleta de Quilca ha llamado profundamente mi atención, tiene un toque como dijeron por allí de pueblo fantasma, esa forma tan peculiar de la costa, wow, simplemente me gusta mucho.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonito Camaná!


----------

